# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξε πλοίο στα Λιχαδονήσια

## Nautilia News

ANASTASIA.jpg

Λίγο μετά τις 8 το πρωί, το πλοίο ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ όταν έπλεε στο βόρειο  Ευβοϊκό κόλπο, κάτω από άγνωστες συνθήκες προσάραξε στη “Στρογγυλή”.
 Το νησάκι “Στρογγυλή” είναι ένα από τα Λιχαδονήσια που βρίσκονται  ανάμεσα στα Καμένα Βούρλα και στην Εύβοια. *Διαβάστε περισσότερα..*

----------

